# What would you do for your other half?



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

I'm talking about pleasuring your hubby or wifee.

If your hubby wanted to try anal, would you? or NO!!!

What if your wifee wanted to try something different? Would you say okay, or NO?


Just curious to know what women's desires are and have they approached their hubby with them?

How would you respond? Compromise? NO?


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

I would "try" most anything so long as a third party weren't involved, and that includes porn. I have tried anal before, so now for me it is a resounding "no". But most other things I'm open to.


----------



## Omgitsjoe (Oct 1, 2012)

I'd have try at least ' once ' and granted there are things I know i would enjoy and some not do much .......... but without actually trying one may never know ?!


----------



## Elk87 (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm the same as other responders. I'd try anything, as long as a 3rd party isn't involved. 

Doesn't matter much though...she won't ask. Scratch that. She asks for me to do nothing. Is nothing something? Now this feels like a Seinfeld episode!


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

No porn for us at all...ever. I had thought of trying anal at one time, but that passed rather quickly. He has zero interest in that, so it's perfect. But no, no anal either. No third parties either. I'm willing to listen to his desires, requests, etc. If it is too far beyond my comfort level, I tell him that and we don't/won't do it.


----------



## lilith23 (Sep 6, 2012)

I wouldn't say that I'd try anything, since the internet has shown me the possibilities of things that I have never imagined... to my horror (anal is nothing compared to those extreme stuffs).  I would say that I would try things that I feel comfortable with, but would not only do it for the sake of the other. And I would not expect my husband to try anything that he would not be comfortable with.

The key is to choose someone with similar preferences and passion.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

My list is pretty short on what I wouldn't do.

No other guys. No poop play. Hmmm, that's about it.


----------



## Thunder7 (Jan 2, 2013)

I'd say I'd try almost anything she wanted to. Neither one of us is into anal so that's cool. But, if she got curious, I'd give it a shot for her. No strap-on's, please. Or poop, like larry said. Other than that, I'm game. Now, if she would just suggest something wild.


----------



## Maneo (Dec 4, 2012)

Pretty much in the same boat as the other respondents. Both wife and I are fairly open to trying new things. 

Wondering what you are seeking itch this question.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

It depends, if my wife wants me to take her in a porn shoot with cameramen taking closeup videos of my circle ramming her square, I would go yeah sure, why not. But if she wants me to bend over so she can wear a strap-on and ram ME up the ass well then she can get lost.

In the end, it just depends on what it is. However, for the most part, I do enjoy exploring sexuality further and further with her. It's fun, as long as it's not routine/demanded.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I would try many things.. almost anything.

But no anal .. done it, will never do it again.

No being tied up. Not me. Now I'll tie him up... but no one will ever tie me up.


----------



## Maneo (Dec 4, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> I would try many things.. almost anything.
> 
> But no anal .. done it, will never do it again.
> 
> No being tied up. Not me. Now I'll tie him up... but no one will ever tie me up.


Interesting approach on bondage. My approach is if I do something to her, it is fair for her to do the same to me. So if I not willing to have it done to me I won't ask to do it to her.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Maneo said:


> Interesting approach on bondage. My approach is if I do something to her, it is fair for her to do the same to me. So if I not willing to have it done to me I won't ask to do it to her.


My feeling about bondage comes from an incident in which a man tried to strangle me and dragged me into a field. Your imagination will pretty much tell you where it would have happened except that some people living nearby heard me screaming and came out of their homes chasing my attacker away.

I lived down the street in a small house on an acre lot. Slept with a loaded 45 for months out of fear of my attacker.

I go into a panic even on the thought to being bound. I also go into a panic if anyone puts their hand(s) on my neck. This all happened over 40 years ago but the panic is still there.

My husband asked me to tie him up a few times and I did it for him. But I will not let that happen to me.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

@Maneo

Same, that's why bondage for my wife and I is banned even if I would enjoy tying her up to play

Not going to have her turn around and say, "but I let you tie me up all the time", nope not going to happen 
Considering what she did to me years ago

@Elegirl

I hope I'm not being too personal with this but, your story reminded me of one of my past gfs many years ago who was raped during her youth. She had many issues with sex but it seems one way to overcome them was to roleplay bondage and later to do bondage as well. The idea of this seems to be to give her some aspect of control of her situation, compared to having no control in the past. In time she did feel better.



> Slept with a loaded 45 for months out of fear of my attacker.


O.O
Women are lethal in the U.S. it seems. I sure wouldn't have wanted to accidently knock on your door in the middle of the night asking where's the beer...


----------



## Maneo (Dec 4, 2012)

Ele, your attitude is perfectly understandable given your history. Random, sounds like you have a history you'd like to forget too.


----------



## IndyTMI (Oct 26, 2012)

The wife knew I fantasized about doing her anally, last week she opened up and allowed it. Now she wants to video me masturbating...I am a bit hesitant, but since she was open with me, I shall reciprocate.


----------

